# Is Rodda paint AC 909 Better than Sherwin Williams A 100



## rrzrr (Aug 24, 2013)

We built our house in 1993 and had it painted twice using SW A-100 with excellent results. We live in the SE corner of Washington. We want to get our house painted again and I found a painter with high ratings on Angies List. He says SW A-100 is no longer the same quality paint because there's less solids in the mixture and that fact is reflected in the latest SW disclosure that the paint is good for 15 years instead of their previous claim that it was good for over 25 years. The painter that I'm planning to use recommends Rodda's AC-909. Reviews on the Rodda Paint company itself indicates people thinks this is an average quality firm manufacturing paint specifically for Pacific Northwest area. Can anyone tell me that the current Rodda AC-909 is superior to the current Sherwin Williams A-100?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rodda is limited to the the West Coast region as far as I know so hopefully folks from out your way will chime in. From all I have read it has a solid following and good reviews. I do not have personal experience with it though. Kelly Moore was my go to brand in California. It was regional and magical stuff. It may be specifically adapted to your climate. 

You do have other options in the Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore lines too---the two brands I have used most over the past years where I am---that might offer better longevity. Is something like the A-100 price point where your budget needs to be? A little bit more might buy you piece of mind and another five years to ten years printed on the label at least. Unless you painted for a color change, or have extreme climate issues, it concerns me you are getting only ten years out of a product promising 25 (you said you painted twice in 20 years right)? This makes whatever the warranty seem, as they are anyhow, rather arbitrary? 

If you have checked the work and looked at references of the painter you found on Angie's List---and not just made the decision based on AL? Then there is something to be said for putting some faith in him/her so long as he will stand behind both the job and the materials recommended. Most of us are not Angie's List fans since you end up on it by paying to be there but that doesn't mean you should not be I guess. You might want to get a couple more bids for comparison and to keep everybody honest in this. Are there paint jobs in your area that look especially nice? Stop in and ask who did them. I am not suggesting the painter you found is not going to be your best choice, by the way. 

As you know, much of the life you are going to get out of any exterior (or interior for that matter) paint has to do with the prep so make sure you and your painter are on the same page as to what your expectations are for that part of the job.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm listed on Angie's List but I don't pay anything. My understanding was customers pay to use it. Companies only pay if they want to "advertise" specials, to get them at the top of the search results. As for me, people find me based on feedback alone, but I assume they'd find me more if I advertised.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Just my two cents'. If you had good luck with something, stick with it. To be honest, A-100 is considered a lower tier paint for SW. I always liked it so if you're getting anything close to 8-10 years out of A-100, that's a great track record. Personally, I use SW's SuperPaint. It's not the best, it's not the worst. It's just a solid, workhorse paint. By the way, as SDsester indicated, the warranties mean next to nothing in the paint world. You have to meet so many criteria and have receipts on hand from the time you bought it......... tough criteria to meet, believe me.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would never put any faith on anything that was on AL I would talk to the people in paint stores, I would talk to friends and relatives, I would talk to people whose homes appealed to me. I would also vote for Super Paint or Ben. Have never heard of Rodda paint.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

By the way, I think the BM equivalent to SuperPaint would be Regal - I think Ben is one step down.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would actually use the contractor line of Ben Moore before Ben---its lower end consumer product. It used to be SuperSpec but I think that is being phased out in favor of UltraSpec? Cans are not as colorful though if that matters.:laughing:

But if Rodda is adapted for the climate of that region? Why not go with it assuming others in the area have had good luck with it. There are some really nice regional paints. I would use Kelly Moore again without think twice if availed here and even given my Ben Moore loyalty. O'Leary out of Michigan makes some great products but sells mainly in the Michigan region. There are a plethora of highend paints out of Portland that might be worth looking at for the OPs climate as well.


----------



## rrzrr (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input. Now that I know that Sherwin William A-100 is not a higher tier paint, I would like to consider different paint that might cost more, but in the long run it will be more cost effective. In our area, paint brands I've seen are: Benjamin Moore, Pittsburgh, Rodda, Sherwin Williams and the brands carried by Home Depot & Lowes.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

rrzrr said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. Now that I know that Sherwin William A-100 is not a higher tier paint, I would like to consider different paint that might cost more, but in the long run it will be more cost effective. In our area, paint brands I've seen are: Benjamin Moore, Pittsburgh, Rodda, Sherwin Williams and the brands carried by Home Depot & Lowes.


Skip the box store crap. 

I started another thread and mentioned that paint companies will be holding labor day sales this weekend. SW products are 30 percent off retail if you can move that fast. Painters do not alway like clients buying paint and forcing it on them but if you bought something decent I cannot imagine too many screams. Ben Moore, Pittsburgh and all are probably running similar sales or will match the price if you ask them. 

And good thinking, with nice prep, a better paint should last longer unless subjected to climate or other extremes. Better quality paint should work out to be cheaper when labor to do the work is factored in.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

rrzrr said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. Now that I know that Sherwin William A-100 is not a higher tier paint, I would like to consider different paint that might cost more, but in the long run it will be more cost effective. In our area, paint brands I've seen are: Benjamin Moore, Pittsburgh, Rodda, Sherwin Williams and the brands carried by Home Depot & Lowes.


 
Check out PPG Pure performance pricing, it is good paint. Step up would be Manor Hall and a step down would be Speed hide


----------

